# Canadian soldier killed, 1 injured in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Jan 15, 2008)

> *Last Updated:   Tuesday, January 15, 2008 | 12:57 PM ET   *
> 
> * CBC News *
> 
> ...



RIP Trooper!  Speedy recovery to your Brother.


----------



## tova (Jan 15, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 15, 2008)

Rest in Peace......


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 15, 2008)

Rest in Peace....


----------



## elle (Jan 15, 2008)

Rest In Peace, prayers to the families.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear that...RIP


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 16, 2008)

RIP Trooper Renault

Prayers out for a speedy recovery to the other soldier and prayers out to the families of both and their brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 16, 2008)

Rest In Peace,
Pro Patria


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 16, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------

